# كيف تجعل من يكرهك يشعر بالاحراج امام الاخرين!!!



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

كيف تجعل من يكرهك يشعر بالاحراج امام الاخرين!!! 
:download:

:download::download:
لو قام احد يعاديك ويكرهك يوماً بذكر عيوبك أمام الاخرين وبحضورك، ولكن من دون أن يشير إليك أو يذكر اسمك، فلا تقاومه وتدافع عن نفسك، بل قم أنت بتأييده وانتقاد من به تلك العيوب أيضاً وكأنك لا تعلم أبداً أنك المقصود، وهو ما سيثير استغرابه . 

حاول أن تجيب على تساؤلاته بالتطرق إلى موضوعات أخرى بعيدة عن الموضوع، فإن أصر على الموضوع وقام بتسميتك هذه المرة وأنك المقصود، فاظهر له استغرابك وأنك كنت تتوقع أن يكون ذلك مزحاً .. فإن رأيت إصرارا منه، قم بتلطيف الأجواء عن طريق إجابات طريفة وسرد بعض النكات . 

وهذا ما سيعمل على إغاظته وإثارته أكثر فأكثر، فتكون نتيجة ذلك ظهوره بمظهر غير لائق وهو ثائر غضبان ، في حين تكون أنت كقطعة ثلج في صحراء سيبيريا الباردة لا تذوب أبداً . 

في ذلك الوقت سيبدأ الشخص بملاحظة نفسه وأنه ثائر على لا شيء وأن مظهره بالفعل غير لائق أمام الناس ، فيبدأ بالميلان نحو التهدئة التلقائية، ومن ثم الوقوع تدريجياً في دائرة الإحراج ، بدءا من الناس الحاضرين أو منك أنت المكروه .. وموقفك ذلك سيجعله يفكر مستقبلاً ألف مرة قبل أن يهاجمك أمام الآخرين، وسيدرك أنه ما كان يجب عليه القيام بذلك، فتراه وقد تركك نهائياً، بل قد يترك معاداتك وكراهيتك أيضاً .. 

من هنا يتبين أن القوة في المرء هي في كتم الغيظ وضبط النفس ، وليست في الرد بالمثل0 

خاص بــ:download:ـــــ

جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه 
شعارنــــ†ــــا 
† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †


----------



## Rosetta (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسييييييييييي يا كوكو
و ممكن نضيف احيانا ان الصمت هو افضل سلاح للمرء..*


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا روز 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## nonaa (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ضبط النفس
جميله اوى الجمله دى يا مان
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا نونا 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*جميلة يا كيرو*
*ميرسى يا صديقى الغالى*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا دكتور جوجو 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييل​ 




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا فراشه 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 سبتمبر 2008)

من هنا يتبين أن القوة في المرء هي في كتم الغيظ وضبط النفس ، وليست في الرد بالمثل0 
حلو اوى يا كوكو الموضوع ده
تسلم ايدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىىى على مروورك يا سويتى 
وعلى مشاركتك الجميله 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## بنت الملك22 (27 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## ava bishoy son (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل وعجبنى التشبية دة اوى

في حين تكون أنت كقطعة ثلج في صحراء سيبيريا الباردة لا تذوب أبداً . ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بنت الملك22 قال:


>


 

مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا باشا 
منوره الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

abanoubchrist قال:


> *موضوع جميل وعجبنى التشبية دة اوى​*
> 
> 
> *في حين تكون أنت كقطعة ثلج في صحراء سيبيريا الباردة لا تذوب أبداً . *​


مرسىىىىى على مروووورك يا ابانوب 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*يااااة دا انت اروبة قوييييي
هههههههههههههههههه
بس مين هيتحمل ان حد يفضل يهين فية قدام الناس ويبقي بارد كدة
شكرا علي الموضوع *


----------



## hosam87 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

نصيحة جميلة فدتني كتير 
شكراااااا علي النصيحة​


----------



## caro/كارو (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بس انا اعتقد ان ده هيزيد من كرهيته ليا


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *يااااة دا انت اروبة قوييييي*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> *بس مين هيتحمل ان حد يفضل يهين فية قدام الناس ويبقي بارد كدة*
> *شكرا علي الموضوع *


 

ههههههههههههه 
لا ياباشا ابدا ولا اروبه ولا حاجه 
بس الواحد لازم يتعلم ازاى يمشى صح 
علشان مايجيش يعتب على نفسه فى الاخر 
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا رجعا ليسوع 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

hosam87 قال:


> نصيحة جميلة فدتني كتير ​
> 
> شكراااااا علي النصيحة​


مرسىىىى جدا على مرووورك 
وسعيد انى الموضوع فادك 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

caro/كارو قال:


> بس انا اعتقد ان ده هيزيد من كرهيته ليا


 

ده فى الاول 
بس بعد كده هيتأكد انك انسان مابتحبش تهين اى حد او تجرحه 
ولو فى عيب قدامك حتى لو فيك هتعترف بيه 
بكده هيغير فكرته عنك تماما 
مرسىىىىىى على مرووووورك 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## أنجيلا (23 أغسطس 2011)

*كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*





*كيف تتعامل مع من **يكرهك*


*لو قام الذي يعاديك ويكرهك يوماً بذكر مساوئ ومعايب عنك أمام الناس وفي حضورك ، ولكن من دون أن يشير إليك أو يذكر اسمك ، فلا تقاومه وتدافع عن نفسك ، بل قم أنت بتأييده وانتقاد من به تلك المساوئ أيضاً وكأنك لا تعلم أبداً أنك المقصود ، وهو ما سيثير استغرابه.:smile02*

*حاول أن تجيب على تساؤلاته بالتطرق إلى موضوعات أخرى بعيدة عن الموضوع ، فإن أصر على الموضوع وقام بتسميتك هذه المرة وأنك المقصود ، فاظهر له استغرابك وأنك كنت تتوقع أن يكون ذلك مزحاً:dntknw:*

*فإن رأيت إصرارا منه ، قم بتلطيف الأجواء عن طريق إجابات طريفة وسرد بعض النكات . *
*وهذا ما سيعمل على إغاظته وإثارته أكثر فأكثر:ranting: *
*فتكون نتيجة ذلك ظهوره بمظهر غير لائق وهو ثائر غضبان ، في حين تكون أنت كقطعة ثلج في صحراء سيبيريا الباردة لا تذوب أبداً .:smil12:*

*في ذلك الوقت سيبدأ الشخص بملاحظة نفسه وأنه ثائر على لا شيء وأن مظهره بالفعل غير لائق أمام الناس ، فيبدأ بالميلان نحو التهدئة التلقائية ، ومن ثم الوقوع تدريجياً في دائرة الإحراج ، بداء من **الناس الحاضرين أو منك أنت المكروه :smile01*

*وموقفك ذلك سيجعله يفكر مستقبلاً ألف مرة قبل أن يهاجمك أمام الآخرين:t33: *
*وسيدرك أنه ما كان يجب عليه القيام بذلك ، فتراه وقد تركك نهائياً ، بل قد يترك معاداتك وكراهيتك أيضاً ..*


*من هنا يتبين أن القوة في المرء هي في كتم الغيظ وضبط النفس ، وليست في الرد بالمثل :spor22:*

*فإن الذي يهاجم غيره ، يترك دائماً ثغرات كثيرة دون أن يدرك ذلك ، فتكون تلك الثغرات هي منطلقات للهجوم المضاد من **الطرف الآخر إن أراد ، ويكون ذلك الهجوم بالضرورة مؤثراً .. ومن ذلك يتعين على أي فرد منا الابتعاد عن تلك التفاهات وصغائر الأمور ، ولا يدع مجالاً أو مساحة في** القلب لكره أحد أو معاداته .*


*القوة في المرء هي في كتم الغيظ وضبط النفس ، وليست في الرد بالمثل*


----------



## اني بل (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*

*فإن الذي يهاجم غيره ، يترك دائماً ثغرات كثيرة دون أن يدرك ذلك ، فتكون تلك الثغرات هي منطلقات للهجوم المضاد من الطرف الآخر إن أراد ، ويكون ذلك الهجوم بالضرورة مؤثراً .. ومن ذلك يتعين على أي فرد منا الابتعاد عن تلك التفاهات وصغائر الأمور ، ولا يدع مجالاً أو مساحة في** القلب لكره أحد أو معاداته .

*
*القوة في المرء هي في كتم الغيظ وضبط النفس ، وليست في الرد بالمثل*

كلام سليم ومفيد للحياة الروحية 
ميرسي انجيلا
مواضيعك حلووة ومناسبة
تستاهل احلى تقييم ياقمر
كل سنة وانتي طيبة


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*

شكرا جدااا
موضوع رااائع
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*

*موضوع مهم ومفيد*

*تسلم ايديكي انجي*​


----------



## م المجدلية (23 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*

موضوع أكثر من راائع أختي

فعلاااا كلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة

يجب أن نرد الاساءة بالاحسان وكتم الغضب

شكرااا لك أنجيلا​


----------



## tasoni queena (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*

موضوع مهم جدا

وانا بطبقه كتير :boxing: :smile01


----------



## بنت المسيح (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*

موضوع مهم جدا شكرا انجى على الافادة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*

*


			القوة في المرء هي في كتم الغيظ وضبط النفس ، وليست في الرد بالمثل
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


جامدة جداااا الجملة دى وفى محلها
كمان فى رئى التجاهل للاشخاص دى هيكون احسن حاجة
منه نستريح ونريح 

ثانكس للمووضوع ياقمرة​*


----------



## جيلان (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*

هاتى من الاخر وقولى اجبله شلل يعنى ههههههه


----------



## هاني أبن الملك (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*

كلام جميل وتفاصيل اكثر من رائعه انا عن نفسي احيانا اتصرف بنفس المنوال بس مش على طول الوقت 
 لان في ناس خنيقه اكثر من الازم 
هههههههه​


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*




اني بل قال:


> *فإن الذي يهاجم غيره ، يترك دائماً ثغرات كثيرة دون أن يدرك ذلك ، فتكون تلك الثغرات هي منطلقات للهجوم المضاد من الطرف الآخر إن أراد ، ويكون ذلك الهجوم بالضرورة مؤثراً .. ومن ذلك يتعين على أي فرد منا الابتعاد عن تلك التفاهات وصغائر الأمور ، ولا يدع مجالاً أو مساحة في** القلب لكره أحد أو معاداته .*
> 
> 
> *القوة في المرء هي في كتم الغيظ وضبط النفس ، وليست في الرد بالمثل*
> ...


*ميرسي يا عسل*
*نورتي الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*




النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدااا
> موضوع رااائع
> ربنا يفرح قلبك


* ميرسي استاذي*
*نورت الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*




mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع مهم ومفيد*​
> 
> 
> *تسلم ايديكي انجي*​


* ميرسي يا مايك *
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*




sakae قال:


> موضوع أكثر من راائع أختي​
> 
> فعلاااا كلامك صحيح مئة بالمئة​
> يجب أن نرد الاساءة بالاحسان وكتم الغضب​
> ...


*ميرسي للمتابعة حبيبتي*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*




tasoni queena قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> 
> وانا بطبقه كتير :boxing: :smile01


* شاطرة*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*نورتي يا تاسوني*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*




بنت المسيح قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا شكرا انجى على الافادة


* ميرسي يا قمر*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*




$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *جامدة جداااا الجملة دى وفى محلها*
> *كمان فى رئى التجاهل للاشخاص دى هيكون احسن حاجة*
> *منه نستريح ونريح *​
> 
> *ثانكس للمووضوع ياقمرة*​


* معاكي حق*
*في ناس مينفعش الواحد ينزل لمستواهم ويرد عليهم*
*نورتي يا سندريلا*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*




جيلان قال:


> هاتى من الاخر وقولى اجبله شلل يعنى ههههههه


* ايوووووون*
*بدل ماهو يغيضك غضيه انتي:smile01*
*هههههههههه*

*نورتي يا جيلان*


----------



## أنجيلا (13 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: كيف تتعامل مع من يكرهك*




هاني أبن الملك قال:


> كلام جميل وتفاصيل اكثر من رائعه انا عن نفسي احيانا اتصرف بنفس المنوال بس مش على طول الوقت
> لان في ناس خنيقه اكثر من الازم
> هههههههه​


 *هههههههههه*
*ميرسي لمرورك*
*الرب يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 سبتمبر 2011)

*تم الدمج بسبب التكرار
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

